# Russian Lt Exiled to Siberia



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2008)

This officer made a rap video deploring the condition of the barracks. He sent an email to the Minister of Defense which prompted his reassignment.

http://rutube.ru/tracks/660973.html?v=e271e93614b4095ce5b91d03120d5127



> A Russian army lieutenant is being sent to the Russian Far East after making a rap video complaining about conditions in his St Petersburg barracks.
> 
> The video, posted on the Russian equivalent of YouTube, is set to the tune of "Stan", by US rapper Eminem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pelorus (1 Oct 2008)

Well, it's certainly an interesting way to get your point across.  >


----------



## xena (1 Oct 2008)

Didn't I hear about a similar video hitting this interwebby thing about the condition of the shacks in Fr Bragg?  Actually, the state of the barracks looks about similar.

Don't know what that means, in the big picture, but I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Greymatters (1 Oct 2008)

Doesnt matter which military you are in, it never pays to poke the brass in the eye (unless youve got a lot of support already lined up!)...


----------



## geo (1 Oct 2008)

Well, IMHO, if you publicly pee in your COs cornflakes, you can't be too surprised when the hand of god comes down and squats ya


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2008)

While I certainly commiserate with him regarding the conditions of the barracks, I can't help but wonder if his new living conditions are better.....


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2008)

"M" for Initiative. 
"M" for Managing Resources. 

>


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2008)

I liked the part where the gal shaked her bum.

Bad barracks, talk about bad political video.....

I think this is more of some numpty being "badass" than it is about being political.  I found that some of the editing to be, well, a little too professional.  Meaning that he obviously had the resources at "home" to work on said video. Tap moving while he washes his hands....seemed like a scene from the little rascals.  Shower cutting out, half finished, neat how he showed up with only his t-shirt and no towel.

Meh, I still like the bum shaking though.

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Oct 2008)

Tess that "girl" is a guy....


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Tess that "girl" is a guy....



Oh ya I am sure.

Next thing you are going to say is that he did not cut his arm with the knife.  Or run over his lost love with his car.

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (1 Oct 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh ya I am sure.
> 
> Next thing you are going to say is that he did not cut his arm with the knife.  Or run over his lost love with his car.
> 
> ...



You are still excited..... ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2008)

Wow, you guys actually watched the whole video?  Maybe I'd better have a second look at this bum shaking......


----------



## garb811 (1 Oct 2008)

Just gotta wait for our local Nashi shill to show up to denounce the whole thing as Western Propaganda and trot out a couple references from independent <cough> Russian media sources showing the Rapper was actually commended for his honesty and his reward was a posting to the balmy Russian enclave of the Crimea.


----------

